# Dwarf Airship



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

I am going to be converting a plastic hindenburg (13.7" long), an empire steam tank and a few dwarves into an airship using the rules for a floating fortress from storm of magic and an organ gun inside. The plan is to flip the tank upside down and affix it to the blimp to make it look like a carriage and then load dwarf iconography all over. Then stick cannons (possibly organ gun barrels) out of each side with which to fire grapeshot and mount loads of engineers gubbins on the side (rifles, steam guns, hammers) to represent the other powers of the fortress. What do you think?


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

You might scrounge around ebay for the Dwarf ship from Dreadfleet - it seems an obvious source of bitz for a project like this. 

I believe it's about four inches long (might be wrong!) which is about the same size as the Stank and is obviously, highly boaty and Dwarfy, which the Stank isn't.

You may also choose to take inspiration from this magnificent man and his flying machine.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

The boat is no where near the size of a 28mm gondola.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Yeah I have DF but all the ships are 2-3" long. Thanks for the suggestion though.


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

That's a shame, though look like they take up almost the whole length of a chariot base.


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

nice ive been puting asside bits for mine someday to build zeplin... using the furnice that came with the anvile is a perfict garnish for your gondola. thats what im using along with some organ guns and extra dwarves.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

I reccomend this for the main body (before dwarficication of course).

Good luck with yours!


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Well I just sold a bunch of old D&D books for a hundred bucks so now I can get started on this! I'll put up a P-log when the stuff arrives.


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

Will follow this with interest... as I am doing a few smaller but similiar things. Good luck.


----------

